# Blue 5 speed Stingray standard stick shift bike



## Darthvader (Sep 30, 2015)

Any one know where I can find a very very nice original???


----------



## how (Oct 1, 2015)

Darthvader said:


> Any one know where I can find a very very nice original???




no problem finding them probblem is they ask from about 500 to 1000 for a very very nice one
you can find them on craigslist or ebay or a swap meet no problem


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 2, 2015)

I have been looking on both sites and no luck. LMK if you see someting


----------



## Marinevet64 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey I have a 68 blue 5 speed stingray all original with the owners receipt from 68, it's not in excellent condition but it's all there.


----------

